# Steam Summer Sale 2013: Bioshock Infinite, Dark Souls, Hotline Miami - Update mit Civilization 5 und weiteren Blitzangeboten



## MaxFalkenstern (12. Juli 2013)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Steam Summer Sale 2013: Bioshock Infinite, Dark Souls, Hotline Miami - Update mit Civilization 5 und weiteren Blitzangeboten* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Steam Summer Sale 2013: Bioshock Infinite, Dark Souls, Hotline Miami - Update mit Civilization 5 und weiteren Blitzangeboten


----------



## Fireball8 (12. Juli 2013)

Alles was mit Borderlands 2 zu tun hat ist sogar bis zum 22. Juli um 33% reduziert. Dummerweise hab ich mir die Vollversion schon zu Release geholt -.-
Aber ich glaube ich werde beim Season Pass und Psycho Pack zugreifen  Mal schauen, was sonst noch so kommt, habe eigentlich garnichts bestimmtes auf dem Schirm...


----------



## Taccou (12. Juli 2013)

Fireball8 schrieb:


> Alles was mit Borderlands 2 zu tun hat ist sogar bis zum 22. Juli um 33% reduziert. Dummerweise hab ich mir die Vollversion schon zu Release geholt -.-
> Aber ich glaube ich werde beim Season Pass und Psycho Pack zugreifen  Mal schauen, was sonst noch so kommt, habe eigentlich garnichts bestimmtes auf dem Schirm...


 Das nennt man Pech, denn bis um 11 Uhr war alles von BL2 um 66% reduziert. Da hab ich mir auch gleich den Season Pass geschnappt.

Wie meistens, werde ich wohl diesmal auch wieder mein Budget überziehen, denn jetzt sind schon 30 von geplanten 50€ bei Steam gelandet, für den BL2 Season Pass, FTL, Grid, Scribblenauts und Dark Souls.


----------



## K-on-road (12. Juli 2013)

Kurze Frage: Wie schaut es denn aus wenn ich bspw. Far Cry 3 im UK Shop von Steam für meinen deutschen Account kaufen möchte? (Preisunterschiede: ca 5 €) Ist das legal oder setzt ich damit meinen Account aufs Spiel?


----------



## Enisra (12. Juli 2013)

Fireball8 schrieb:


> Alles was mit Borderlands 2 zu tun hat ist sogar bis zum 22. Juli um 33% reduziert. Dummerweise hab ich mir die Vollversion schon zu Release geholt -.-
> Aber ich glaube ich werde beim Season Pass und Psycho Pack zugreifen  Mal schauen, was sonst noch so kommt, habe eigentlich garnichts bestimmtes auf dem Schirm...


 
ja wenn man lange genug wartet dann bekommt man das auch irgendwann super Billig, Lebensmittel z.B., wenn so langsam ne andere Farbe bekommen kriegt man die auch nachgeworfen, aber darum geht´s ja nicht wenn man etwas haben will und so bei Spielen ist es nun dann doch weniger tragisch als wenn man sich ein Auto mit einem hohen Wertverlust neu kauft


----------



## Fireball8 (12. Juli 2013)

Taccou schrieb:


> Das nennt man Pech, denn bis um 11 Uhr war alles von BL2 um 66% reduziert. Da hab ich mir auch gleich den Season Pass geschnappt.
> 
> Wie meistens, werde ich wohl diesmal auch wieder mein Budget überziehen, denn jetzt sind schon 30 von geplanten 50€ bei Steam gelandet, für den BL2 Season Pass, FTL, Grid, Scribblenauts und Dark Souls.


 
Echt jetzt?!?!  So ein Mist


----------



## Enisra (12. Juli 2013)

Fireball8 schrieb:


> Echt jetzt?!?!  So ein Mist


 
naja, wobei hier man aber sagen kann, das die Titel die im Blitzangebot auftauchen irgendwann nochmal so günstig angeboten werden und die eher dazu dienen das viel mehr Leute das kaufen weil die denken das ist jetzt extragünstig


----------



## Freeman45 (12. Juli 2013)

Bin grad am überlegen ob ich mir Defiance holen soll...
Was meint ihr? Holen oder finger weg?


----------



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (12. Juli 2013)

Finger weg. Eindeutig. Ein schlechtes Borderlands mmo, mmn.


----------



## Moleny (12. Juli 2013)

Taccou schrieb:


> Das nennt man Pech, denn bis um 11 Uhr war alles von BL2 um 66% reduziert. Da hab ich mir auch gleich den Season Pass geschnappt.


 Ach, Scheiße! Da wartet man ewig auf den Steam-Sale mit einem ordentlich Rabatt für den BL2 DLC-Kram und dann verpasst man es. Mal schauen vielleicht kommt der 66% Deal nochmal, ansonsten können sie sich die DLCs in den Arsch schieben.


----------



## Shadow_Man (12. Juli 2013)

Moleny schrieb:


> Ach, Scheiße! Da wartet man ewig auf den Steam-Sale mit einem ordentlich Rabatt für den BL2 DLC-Kram und dann verpasst man es. Mal schauen vielleicht kommt der 66% Deal nochmal, ansonsten können sie sich die DLCs in den Arsch schieben.


 
Ja, den Season Pass gab es heute Nacht für 10,19€. Aber nicht vergessen, die Klasse Mechromancer ist nicht Teil dieses Passes, die muss man noch extra kaufen.


----------



## Fireball8 (12. Juli 2013)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Ja, den Season Pass gab es heute Nacht für 10,19€. Aber nicht vergessen, die Klasse Mechromancer ist nicht Teil dieses Passes, die muss man noch extra kaufen.


 
Was, echt so billig?  Oh man =( Naja, ich kauf's mir trzdm noch mit Psycho^^


----------



## Kratos333 (12. Juli 2013)

ja wie? Civ 5 für 7€? Abartig das Angebot. Kann ich jedem nur wärmstens empfehlen.


----------



## Norakai (12. Juli 2013)

Super Sache von Steam! Vorhin noch schnell Don't Starve für nebenbei und Left for Dead 2 als Überbrückungsspiel bis zum PC release von SOD gekauft. Momentan würde mich Darksiders 2 reizen.... aber wer weiß was morgen kommt?! =(

Zu Walking Dead: Ist zwar gut aber da reicht es Lets Plays auf YT zu schauen um alles vom Spiel zu sehen. - Also eher Hände weg.

PS.: Eben war sogar der Steam Shop unter der Last verrübergehend nicht verfügbar ^^


----------



## Gast1669461003 (12. Juli 2013)

Norakai schrieb:


> Zu Walking Dead: - Also eher Hände weg.


 
Ich hab jetzt das Bedürfnis, dir die Hände abzuhacken.


----------



## Shadow_Man (12. Juli 2013)

Norakai schrieb:


> Zu Walking Dead: Ist zwar gut aber da reicht es Lets Plays auf YT zu schauen um alles vom Spiel zu sehen. - Also eher Hände weg.


 
Wenn man danach geht, dann bräuchte man ja gar keine Spiele mehr kaufen. Ich hab ehrlich gesagt diesen Hype um Lets Plays noch nie verstanden. Was ist daran toll zuzuschauen, wie jemand anderes spielt? Da zock ich doch lieber selbst


----------



## Norakai (12. Juli 2013)

Ja ich weiß, das Spiel ist super. Aber es gibt mindestens 5 Lets Plays von denen sicher alle irgendwie etwas anderes gemacht haben. Somit kann man das Spiel auch so "durchspielen". Außer man steht total auf Point & Click Adventures.

Ich sag ja nicht dass ihr es euch nicht kaufen sollt, ich würde es nur nicht empfehlen.


----------



## Mothman (12. Juli 2013)

Norakai schrieb:


> Ja ich weiß, das Spiel ist super. Aber es gibt mindestens 5 Lets Plays von denen sicher alle irgendwie etwas anderes gemacht haben. Somit kann man das Spiel auch so "durchspielen". Außer man steht total auf Point & Click Adventures.
> 
> Ich sag ja nicht dass ihr es euch nicht kaufen sollt, ich würde es nur nicht empfehlen.


Zugucken ist doch nur halb so lustig. Ein Gamer will selber Hand anlegen.

EDIT:
Ich weiß  was du sagen willst: Das Spiel ist eher ein interaktiver Film. 
Da hast du recht. Viel spielerische Offenbarungen gibt es nicht (auch wenn ich einige "Events" echt gut gemacht finde).
Aber nur wenn man selber das Tempo und den Weg vorgibt hat man das Gefühl "sein" Abenteuer zu erleben.


----------



## Mothman (12. Juli 2013)

> Beim Initialisieren oder Aktualisieren Ihrer Transaktion ist ein Fehler aufgetreten. *Bitte warten Sie eine Minuten* und versuchen Sie es dann erneut oder kontaktieren Sie den Support für Unterstützung.


lol ... also von Steam hätte ich so eine Schlampigkeit aber nicht erwartet. Und damit meine ich nicht nur den Rechtschreibfehler.


----------



## Schlechtmacher (13. Juli 2013)

Warum sollte ich auch noch dafür zahlen, dass mir ein Spiel hinterher NICHT gehört?


----------



## Norakai (13. Juli 2013)

@ schlechtmacher: Wie meinst du das? Du kannst die Spiele deinstallieren, installieren so oft du willst. Sie sind Accountgebunden und selbst wenn sie nicht auf deinem comp gespeichert hast gibts eine Art "cloud" wo Steam sie für dich speichert. Wo ist das Problem?


----------



## Shadow_Man (13. Juli 2013)

Norakai schrieb:


> @ schlechtmacher: Wie meinst du das? Du kannst die Spiele deinstallieren, installieren so oft du willst. Sie sind Accountgebunden und selbst wenn sie nicht auf deinem comp gespeichert hast gibts eine Art "cloud" wo Steam sie für dich speichert. Wo ist das Problem?


 
Jep, man kann sie auf DVD sichern oder auf einer externen Festplatte. Ich zieh' zum Beispiel alle Steamspiele auf eine externe Festplatte, so brauch ich sie immer nur 1-Mal runterladen.


----------



## Cityboy (13. Juli 2013)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Jep, man kann sie auf DVD sichern oder auf einer externen Festplatte. Ich zieh' zum Beispiel alle Steamspiele auf eine externe Festplatte, so brauch ich sie immer nur 1-Mal runterladen.


Das mit der Externen Festplatte ist ja ne Bombenidee .. muss ich mal gucken ob ich mir nicht eine gleich am Montag zulege, Danke Shadow für den Lichtblitz


----------



## Enisra (13. Juli 2013)

Cityboy schrieb:


> Das mit der Externen Festplatte ist ja ne Bombenidee .. muss ich mal gucken ob ich mir nicht eine gleich am Montag zulege, Danke Shadow für den Lichtblitz


 
man sollte allerdings bedenken, das eine Externe Festplatte zur Datensicherung nur dann funktioniert wenn man diese auch auschaltet, ansonsten hat man nur eine Festplatte die sich weiter weg vom Mainboard befindet


----------



## Worrel (13. Juli 2013)

Norakai schrieb:


> @ schlechtmacher: Wie meinst du das? ... Wo ist das Problem?


 
Ich nehme an, er meint den Irrtum, daß man bei Spielen mit DVD ohne Accountbindung und sonstiges DRM damit machen *kann*, was man will und aus diesem Fakt schließt, daß einem das Spiel dann gehört.

Allerdings ist es bei solchen Spielen genauso wie bei Steamspielen, daß man nur eine Lizenz zum Spielen erworben hat und nur das machen *darf, *was der Lizenzgeber erlaubt.

Dasselbe gilt übrigens auch für andere Kulturgüter, wie zB Büchern. Der jeweilige physikalische *Datenträger *(Das Papier, die CD/DVD, die Verpackung...) gehört einem, der enthaltene *Inhalt* (Text, Programmcode, Film) nicht. War noch nie so und wird (bis auf etwaige Anschauungsmodelle) auch nie so sein


----------



## Hawkins (13. Juli 2013)

K-on-road schrieb:


> Kurze Frage: Wie schaut es denn aus wenn ich bspw. Far Cry 3 im UK Shop von Steam für meinen deutschen Account kaufen möchte? (Preisunterschiede: ca 5 €) Ist das legal oder setzt ich damit meinen Account aufs Spiel?


 
Das bewegt sich am Rande der Legalität. Du brauchst dafür einen UK Proxy/VPN und kannst natürlich nicht mit deiner Kreditkarte zahlen, sondern musst zB Paysafecard benutzen.
Ich selbst hab vor Jahren mal eines der CoD Games im UK Shop auf diesem weg gekauft da ich nicht die zensierte deutsche Version wollte und bis jetzt läuft es immernoch und mein Account wurde nicht gebannt.

Aber warum so kompliziert? Frag einfach nen Freund in der UK ob er es dir per Gift schickt und sende ihm das Geld per paypal oder so. Das ist dann 100% legal. ich lass mir mittlerweile auch alle geschnittenen Games  von nem Freund aus dem Ausland Giften.


und zum Summer Sale: Bisher von mir gekauft:

Need for Speed - Hot Pursuit
Scribblenauts Unlimited
Anno 2070 Complete Edition

Da kommen aber sicher noch ein paar Games hinzu.


----------



## spitz-bub-88 (13. Juli 2013)

K-on-road schrieb:


> Kurze Frage: Wie schaut es denn aus wenn ich bspw. Far Cry 3 im UK Shop von Steam für meinen deutschen Account kaufen möchte? (Preisunterschiede: ca 5 €) Ist das legal oder setzt ich damit meinen Account aufs Spiel?



Wenn du noch mehr sparen möchtest musst du im Ru Steam Shop kaufen link
bsp. Black Ops 2 10,50€


----------



## Norakai (13. Juli 2013)

Batman oder nicht Batman .... ach verdammt.


----------



## Sanador (13. Juli 2013)

Ich besitze Batman Arkham City schon ( auf DVD, nicht Steam ), wenn ich nun die Goty kaufe, wird dann mein GfWL-Account aktualisiert oder brauch ich für die Inhalte ein neues Konto?


----------



## Kaisan (13. Juli 2013)

Hmm ... Frage mich aktuell, ob sich Heroes of Might and Magic 6 in der Gold-Edition lohnt. Ist das Teil immer noch so verbuggt, wie es in so manchem Forum verschrien wird?


----------



## Schlechtmacher (13. Juli 2013)

Norakai schrieb:


> @ schlechtmacher: Wie meinst du das? Du kannst die Spiele deinstallieren, installieren so oft du willst. Sie sind Accountgebunden und selbst wenn sie nicht auf deinem comp gespeichert hast gibts eine Art "cloud" wo Steam sie für dich speichert. Wo ist das Problem?


 
Und kann ich sie von meinem Account lösen und verkaufen oder verleihen? Nein? Dann gehören sie mir auch nicht.


----------



## Bonkic (13. Juli 2013)

Schlechtmacher schrieb:


> Und kann ich sie von meinem Account lösen und verkaufen oder verleihen? Nein? Dann gehören sie mir auch nicht.


 
ich denke wir kennen mittlerweile alle die vor- und nachteile von steam und co. 
ich kann die kritik an diesen diensten absolut verstehen und teile sie in manchen punkten auch. 
nur wurde das thema in den vergangenen jahren wirklich schon mindestens 1 mio. mal durchdiskutiert.
ergebnis ist immer dasselbe: wer damit klar kommt, soll bei steam einkaufen. wer nicht, der soll es eben bleiben lassen.


----------



## Norakai (13. Juli 2013)

Kaisan schrieb:


> Hmm ... Frage mich aktuell, ob sich Heroes of Might and Magic 6 in der Gold-Edition lohnt. Ist das Teil immer noch so verbuggt, wie es in so manchem Forum verschrien wird?


 Also verbuggt würde ich nicht mehr sagen, aber obs wirklich spass macht ist die frage. Der Schwierigkeitsgrad ist echt knackig und ich bin kein Strategieneuling. Manchmal hängt es schon an der ersten Mission.

@ Sanador: gibts denn nicht auch die dlcs reduziert? Vielleicht mal weiter unten schauen. Bei ein Paar Spielen gabs auch die dlcs.

@ Schlechtmacher: Mittlerweile sind so viele Spiele Accountgebunden ob durch Steam, Uplay, Windows Live,...kannst dich ja beschweren.


----------



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (13. Juli 2013)

Borderlands 2 + season pass wieder für jeweils 10€ (-66%  ) wieder im Angebot...


----------



## Norakai (13. Juli 2013)

Kurze Frage: Borderlands 2 - ist das wirklich so gut wie viele sagen? Egoshooter mit RPG Elementen heißt es, inwiefern hat es denn eine Story, weil auf Stumpf ballern habe ich keine Lust und auf eine 0815 Story ala Skyrim kann ih auch verzichten. Momentan tendiere ich eher zu Hitman, da habe ich schon Blood Money gespielt und das war eigentlich ganz nett.


----------



## Sanador (13. Juli 2013)

Norakai schrieb:


> Kurze Frage: Borderlands 2 - ist das wirklich so gut wie viele sagen? Egoshooter mit RPG Elementen heißt es, inwiefern hat es denn eine Story, weil auf Stumpf ballern habe ich keine Lust und auf eine 0815 Story ala Skyrim kann ih auch verzichten. Momentan tendiere ich eher zu Hitman, da habe ich schon Blood Money gespielt und das war eigentlich ganz nett.


 
Die große Stärke bei Borderlands 2 ist eben der Coop-Part. Wenn du großen Wert auf eine gute Story und auf viel Abwechslung legst, dann ist es eher nichts für dich.


----------



## TheChicky (13. Juli 2013)

Kaisan schrieb:


> Hmm ... Frage mich aktuell, ob sich Heroes of Might and Magic 6 in der Gold-Edition lohnt. Ist das Teil immer noch so verbuggt, wie es in so manchem Forum verschrien wird?


 
Ich habe es und ich habe es durchgespielt und kann es nur empfehlen. Mit Bugs hatte ich eigentlich überhaupt keine Probleme, das Spiel läuft einwandfrei. Den Schwierigkeitsgrad halte ich für fair, allerdings kann ich dir nur empfehlen in den Kampagnen nicht lange rumzutrödeln, sonst werden die Gegner so stark, dass du sie nicht mehr besiegen kannst 

Sehr schönes Spiel!


----------



## Cityboy (13. Juli 2013)

Norakai schrieb:


> Kurze Frage: Borderlands 2 - ist das wirklich so gut wie viele sagen? Egoshooter mit RPG Elementen heißt es, inwiefern hat es denn eine Story, weil auf Stumpf ballern habe ich keine Lust und auf eine 0815 Story ala Skyrim kann ih auch verzichten. Momentan tendiere ich eher zu Hitman, da habe ich schon Blood Money gespielt und das war eigentlich ganz nett.


Also das borderlands 2 macht echt laune, ist extrem bunt, laut, teilweise richtig böser schwarzer Humor ... und du bist natürlich nur am Ballern ... die Story ist natürlich Hannebüchen. Aber wer spielt schon Bprderlands wegen der Story? die Wummen sind halt lustig und das Gameplay rockt. Ich würd sagen ... fals du die 10 Euro übrig hast solltest du dir das mal wenigstens anschauen .. notfals ein kleines letzplay schauen wenn du dir nicht sicher bist. Ansonsten kannst du mit Hitman nix falsch machen... allerdings ist die Story dort auch nicht so der bringer  aber die 6 euro? .. die tun nun wirklich nicht weh. Aber mal auch eine Frage an dich.. Warum ist die Story von Skyrim denn schlecht? also ich hocke in dem Spiel schon über 330 Stunden und finde dort absolut nichts was nicht großartig wäre ... komisch .. vielleicht bin ich ein Optimist? .. naja was solls


----------



## Norakai (13. Juli 2013)

Cityboy schrieb:


> Also das borderlands 2 macht echt laune, ist extrem bunt, laut, teilweise richtig böser schwarzer Humor ... und du bist natürlich nur am Ballern ... die Story ist natürlich Hannebüchen. Aber wer spielt schon Bprderlands wegen der Story? die Wummen sind halt lustig und das Gameplay rockt. Ich würd sagen ... fals du die 10 Euro übrig hast solltest du dir das mal wenigstens anschauen .. notfals ein kleines letzplay schauen wenn du dir nicht sicher bist. Ansonsten kannst du mit Hitman nix falsch machen... allerdings ist die Story dort auch nicht so der bringer  aber die 6 euro? .. die tun nun wirklich nicht weh. Aber mal auch eine Frage an dich.. Warum ist die Story von Skyrim denn schlecht? also ich hocke in dem Spiel schon über 330 Stunden und finde dort absolut nichts was nicht großartig wäre ... komisch .. vielleicht bin ich ein Optimist? .. naja was solls



Nunja bei beiden wären es schon wieder etwa 16€ und nach beiden Darksiders, Left for Dead 2 und Dont Starve wird es langsam etwas leerer im Geldbeutel und bis zum 22. ist es noch etwas hin.  Mit Skyrim habe ich auch schon über 270h weg. Ich sage ja nicht dass es schlecht ist, im Gegenteil. Doch die Story ist wirklich nicht toll, spannend ist es nicht und Überraschungen gibts keine. Das Spiel lebt halt durch openworld und die gefühlten 1000 Nebenquests. Storymäßig ist The Witcher da echt geiler.


----------



## Cityboy (13. Juli 2013)

Norakai schrieb:


> Nunja bei beiden wären es schon wieder etwa 16€ und nach beiden Darksiders, Left for Dead 2 und Dont Starve wird es langsam etwas leerer im Geldbeutel und bis zum 22. ist es noch etwas hin.  Mit Skyrim habe ich auch schon über 270h weg. Ich sage ja nicht dass es schlecht ist, im Gegenteil. Doch die Story ist wirklich nicht toll, spannend ist es nicht und Überraschungen gibts keine. Das Spiel lebt halt durch openworld und die gefühlten 1000 Nebenquests. Storymäßig ist The Witcher da echt geiler.


Ok. Nagut .. mit der Witcher Geschichte kann Skyrim nicht mithalten ... keine Frage. Aber ich mag es so wie es ist  Vill mehr verschiedene Rüstungs und Waffenarten hätt ich mir gewunscht, aber sonst ... alles tuti.


----------



## Shadow_Man (13. Juli 2013)

Borderlands ist eben quasi ein Diablo aus der Ego-Sicht mit offener Welt und anderem Szenario. Man muss schon diese Art von Spiel mögen, sonst hat man keine Freude daran. Es ist schon sehr Geschmacksache. Was Borderlands 2 aber vor allem nahezu perfekt macht, das ist der Übergang zwischen Einzelspieler und Mehrspieler. Man kann es komplett alleine und auch offline durchzocken. Ist man aber jetzt mal an einer schweren Stelle und kommt so nicht weiter, kann man jederzeit einen Kumpel dazuholen, der dann einfach mitspielt. Oder man sucht sicht gleich Leute und spielt es komplett im Coop-Modus durch. Finde das gut gemacht, weil dann niemand entweder zum Einzelspieler oder zum Mehrspieler gezwungen wird, sondern jeder so spielen kann, wie er es mag.


----------



## Norakai (13. Juli 2013)

Nunja werde mir keins holen, zum einen bin ich nicht so der online Spieler zum anderen soll Hitman nach einem guten Einstieg storymäßig abflauen.
Trotzdem danke für die Reviews bin sicher nicht der einzige Unentschlossene derzeit.


----------



## MP16 (14. Juli 2013)

bin mir grad am überlegen Tomb Raider und system shock 2 zu holen, bei SS2 bin ich mir schon relativ sicher (gibt es zwar bestimmt kostenlos und legal im Internet aber die 2,5€) aber wie ist Tomb Raider so?


----------



## Svatlas (14. Juli 2013)

MP16 schrieb:


> bin mir grad am überlegen Tomb Raider und system shock 2 zu holen, bei SS2 bin ich mir schon relativ sicher (gibt es zwar bestimmt kostenlos und legal im Internet aber die 2,5€) aber wie ist Tomb Raider so?



Habe mir Tomb Raider gestern geholt. Es gefällt mir sehr gut  Habe es zwar erstmal angespielt, aber die Atmosphäre ist einfach genial. Für knappe 13 Euro ist das wirklich geschenkt, da brauchste nicht lange überlegen. Immerhin ist das Game ja grade mal 3 Monate alt oder so. Zuschlagen  Die Tests sprechen ja auch dafür und man muss sich im klaren sein das es halt kein Tomb Raider ist, wie man es aus den alten Teilen kennt. Wer das verkraftet und für neues offen ist, macht hier nix falsch.


----------



## Cityboy (14. Juli 2013)

MP16 schrieb:


> bin mir grad am überlegen Tomb Raider und system shock 2 zu holen, bei SS2 bin ich mir schon relativ sicher (gibt es zwar bestimmt kostenlos und legal im Internet aber die 2,5€) aber wie ist Tomb Raider so?


Ein sehr gutes Spiel .. unbedingt zugreifen, wenn du ein Uncharted mit Lara Croft haben möchtest.


----------



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (14. Juli 2013)

Cityboy schrieb:


> Ein sehr gutes Spiel .. unbedingt zugreifen, wenn du ein Uncharted mit Lara Croft haben möchtest.



Und wenn du keine Nvidia Grafikkarte hast... 

Das Spiel hat immernoch starke Probleme mit denen.


----------



## Kaisan (14. Juli 2013)

Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer schrieb:


> Und wenn du keine Nvidia Grafikkarte hast...
> 
> Das Spiel hat immernoch starke Probleme mit denen.


 
Kann ich so nicht  bestätigen - läuft auf meiner Nvidia-Karte (GTX 680) mittlerweile reichlich rund. Auch mein Freundeskreis, welcher hauptsächlich Nvidia-Karten nutzt, beklagt sich kaum über Probleme mit Tomb Raider.


----------



## Moleny (14. Juli 2013)

Cityboy schrieb:


> Ein sehr gutes Spiel .. unbedingt zugreifen, wenn du ein Uncharted mit Lara Croft haben möchtest.


 Ist die Handlung von Uncharted echt so lausig? Und sind die Charaktere da auch so unglaubwürdig?


----------



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (14. Juli 2013)

Kaisan schrieb:


> Kann ich so nicht bestätigen - läuft auf meiner Nvidia-Karte (GTX 680) mittlerweile reichlich rund. Auch mein Freundeskreis, welcher hauptsächlich Nvidia-Karten nutzt, beklagt sich kaum über Probleme mit Tomb Raider.



Ich besitze das Spiel nicht, kann auch nur von Freunden berichten und da heißt es: Das die Grafikprobleme (Stichwort Tessellation) noch vorhanden sind. Aber es ist wohl wie immer am PC. Es kommt auf die Konfiguration an.


----------



## Norakai (14. Juli 2013)

Sooo geil. Heute Portal und in 6 Stunden Torchlight 2. Ach das wird ein Fest.


----------



## Cityboy (14. Juli 2013)

Moleny schrieb:


> Ist die Handlung von Uncharted echt so lausig? Und sind die Charaktere da auch so unglaubwürdig?


Nö? hab ich das behauptet? .. Selbstverständlich ist die Handlung von TR nicht für jeden zufriedenstellend, aber ausreichend um spass zu haben. Uncharted hat etwas mehr tiegang. Aber im Prinzip selbes vorgehen. Gegner erschiessen, etwas hüpfen und klettern, wieder Gegner erschiessen .. etwas Story erfahren, wieder Gegner erschiessen... usw. Mir hats gefallen (gespielt mit englischer Tonspur).


----------



## Svatlas (15. Juli 2013)

Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer schrieb:


> Und wenn du keine Nvidia Grafikkarte hast...
> 
> Das Spiel hat immernoch starke Probleme mit denen.



Hab auch ne GTX560 TI OC und es läuft einwandfrei.


----------



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (15. Juli 2013)

Svatlas schrieb:


> Hab auch ne GTX560 TI OC und es läuft einwandfrei.


 
Ich darf gerne auch auf TB verweisen, erst neulich hat er über Tomb raider gesprochen. Wie bekannt ist, hat er 2 Titans und er kann nicht auf höchsten Settings spielen. 
Meine Kollegen scheinen also nicht ganz alleine zu sein.

Wollte nur warnen. Es ist wie immer. Manche haben das Problem, manche nicht. Aber jetzt wisst ihr Bescheid.


----------



## Shadow_Man (15. Juli 2013)

Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer schrieb:


> Ich darf gerne auch auf TB verweisen, erst neulich hat er über Tomb raider gesprochen. Wie bekannt ist, hat er 2 Titans und er kann nicht auf höchsten Settings spielen.
> Meine Kollegen scheinen also nicht ganz alleine zu sein.
> 
> Wollte nur warnen. Es ist wie immer. Manche haben das Problem, manche nicht. Aber jetzt wisst ihr Bescheid.


 
Wer Probleme mit der Leistung hat, der sollte bei der Haarqualität kein TressFX auswählen und die Tesselierung (Tessalation) auf "aus" stellen. Damit erreicht man am Besten höhere fps-Zahlen.


----------



## Moleny (15. Juli 2013)

Cityboy schrieb:


> Nö? hab ich das behauptet? .. Selbstverständlich ist die Handlung von TR nicht für jeden zufriedenstellend, aber ausreichend um spass zu haben. Uncharted hat etwas mehr tiegang. Aber im Prinzip selbes vorgehen. Gegner erschiessen, etwas hüpfen und klettern, wieder Gegner erschiessen .. etwas Story erfahren, wieder Gegner erschiessen... usw. Mir hats gefallen (gespielt mit englischer Tonspur).


Die  englische Synchro reißt da auch nicht viel raus weil die Handlung u. Charaktere/Beziehungen (Freunde sterben, Lara heult oder auch nicht und den Spieler lässt es eh kalt) einfach zu flach geschrieben sind, weil man keine Beziehung zu Lara oder sonst wem aufbaut.

 Wollte nur darauf hinaus, dass man TR nicht wirklich mit Uncharteted vergleichen kann. Wer gute Charaktere, Amto und eine Story ala Uncharted sucht ist mit TR falsch beraten. Wer nur ein Game mit der Uncharted *Spielmechanik* sucht hat sicher seinen Spaß. TR ist kein schlechtes Spiel, aber die Handlung und das Schicksal der Charaktere ging mir letztlich am Hintern vorbei, hab's nur durchgespielt weil die Spielmechanik Spaß gemacht hat. Echt Schade, dass man Millionen Dollar in ein technisch gutes Spiel steckt und dann an brauchbaren Autoren spart.


----------



## Svatlas (15. Juli 2013)

Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer schrieb:


> Ich darf gerne auch auf TB verweisen, erst neulich hat er über Tomb raider gesprochen. Wie bekannt ist, hat er 2 Titans und er kann nicht auf höchsten Settings spielen.
> Meine Kollegen scheinen also nicht ganz alleine zu sein.
> 
> Wollte nur warnen. Es ist wie immer. Manche haben das Problem, manche nicht. Aber jetzt wisst ihr Bescheid.



Das ist auch Ok Bei mir stehen die Einstellungen auf Hoch und es sieht immer noch sau gut aus  Wie Shadow so schön sagt, dann müssen halt ein paar Einstellungen weichen. Schadet dem Spiel in keinster Weise  Schade um die Titan´s und das schöne Geld.

@ Moleny Das ist alles subjektives empfinden. Ich wiederum finde es sehr gut gelungen, auch die Geschichte. Und für den Preis von 12,49 Euro im Summer Deal macht man einfach nix falsch. Geschichte hin oder her. Der eine mags der andere nicht.

Ich finde es auch gut, das es sehr Action lastig ist. Es zeigt mir einfach nur, wie die große Lara geworden ist und sich daraus entwickelt. Viele finden, es passt nicht, andere sagen da wieder hey ist gut gelungen. Soll jeder selber testen und schauen, wem dieses Spielprinzip zusagt.


----------



## Bonkic (15. Juli 2013)

wer oder was ist denn eigentlich TB?


----------



## xNomAnorx (15. Juli 2013)

Bonkic schrieb:


> wer oder was ist denn eigentlich TB?


 
Das ist ein bekannter, britischer Youtuber, nennt sich Total Biscuit.


----------



## Hawkins (15. Juli 2013)

Wer Probleme mit Tomb Raider auf ner Nvidia Karte hat: einfach dieses "Hair Quality" und Tesselation abschalten und schon läuft es problemlos. Im normalen Gameplay merkt man das "bessere" Haar und die fehlende Tesselation ohnehin nicht.

Auf meiner 660Ti hatte ich in dem Game keinerlei Probleme. Prima Game btw. Ich kann es nur empfehlen. Es ist aber kaum mit den ersten Tomb Raider Teilen zu vergleichen, es ist mehr actionorientiert und weniger Rätsel/Platformer. Dafür ist die Story ganz nett.


----------



## UthaSnake (15. Juli 2013)

Gestern Deadlight geholt - tolles Spiel


----------



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (15. Juli 2013)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Wer Probleme mit der Leistung hat, der sollte bei der Haarqualität kein TressFX auswählen und die Tesselierung (Tessalation) auf "aus" stellen. Damit erreicht man am Besten höhere fps-Zahlen.



Exakt.
Ich persönlich will keine Spiele spielen, indem ich für mich recht wichtige Grafikfeatures wie Tessalation ausstellen muss, nur weil der Publisher einen deal mit der Konkurrenz hat "Verschwörungsmodus aus".
Deshalb, obwohl die Versuchung groß ist: Kein kauf für mich


----------



## Kaisan (15. Juli 2013)

Lohnt sich die Sins of A Solar Empire Rebellion-Fassung? Bei dem doch recht niedrigen Preis könnte ich schwach werden ...


----------



## Norakai (15. Juli 2013)

Na endlich ein gescheites Strategiespiel! Dawn of War - check! =D


----------



## Norakai (15. Juli 2013)

Berichte und Videos schauen vielversprechend aus. Halt ohne sp kampagne - aber in einem Weltraumspiel ist sowas meiner Meinung verkraftbar. Bei mir ist es jedenfalls auch mit im Einkaufskorb. 

"The Steam Store is experiencing some heavy load right now. Please try again later." höhö ^^


----------



## svd (15. Juli 2013)

Norakai schrieb:


> Na endlich ein gescheites Strategiespiel! Dawn of War - check! =D



Die "Ultimate Edition" (DoW 1, 2, nebst Add-Ons) haab ich im Handel allerdings schon für 15€ im Regal gesehen...


----------



## Norakai (15. Juli 2013)

svd schrieb:


> Die "Ultimate Edition" (DoW 1, 2, nebst Add-Ons) haab ich im Handel allerdings schon für 15€ im Regal gesehen...


 

Dann habe ich ja nochmal 5 euro gespart  nur das downloaden... mittlerweile sind es 11 Spiele  da wird das gute Stück wohl mal ein Wochenende an bleiben müssen.


----------



## Cityboy (15. Juli 2013)

Norakai schrieb:


> Dann habe ich ja nochmal 5 euro gespart  nur das downloaden... mittlerweile sind es 11 Spiele  da wird das gute Stück wohl mal ein Wochenende an bleiben müssen.


Ich machs meistens über Nacht. Mit meiner 6000 Leitung ist das immer so ein qualvolles Erlebnis


----------



## Shadow_Man (15. Juli 2013)

Cityboy schrieb:


> Ich machs meistens über Nacht. Mit meiner 6000 Leitung ist das immer so ein qualvolles Erlebnis


 
Ich hab sogar nur 2000  Irgendwie geht das schon


----------



## Cityboy (16. Juli 2013)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Ich hab sogar nur 2000  Irgendwie geht das schon


Ohh .. mein Beileid :p  ich lerne gerade, das ich mit meiner 6000 Leitung zufriedener bin als ich vorher dachte


----------



## xNomAnorx (16. Juli 2013)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Ich hab sogar nur 2000  Irgendwie geht das schon


 
Ich bin bisher sogar immer nur mit ner 1000er ausgekommen.
Musste die 2,8 GB für Walking Dead fast 10 Stunden laden lassen 
Morgen werd ich zum Glück auf 6000 geupgradet 

Hab mir heute im Sale noch die beiden Dishonored DLCs gekauft, hoffe mal die werden sich lohnen


----------



## Norakai (16. Juli 2013)

Habe zuhause auch nur eine 2k Leitung, wobei davon eigentlich nichts ankommt - und hier nur einen Webstick - tsja der ist zwar schnell aber 5gb - könnt es euch ja denken =D


----------



## Shorty484 (16. Juli 2013)

Ich hab mich beim Sale bisher zurück gehalten, mein 7200er LTE is zwar fix, aber leider nur mit 10 GB Datenvolumen . Ich warte aber auch irgendwie auf das Spiel wo ich sage "Muss ich haben". War bis jetzt noch nicht dabei.


----------



## Fratricid3 (16. Juli 2013)

Lol, meine Speedmeter Ergebnisse : 
Download 89913 kb/s
Upload 15661 kb/s 
Ping 16
Connects 1214/s

Ich lad die daten schneller hoch als ihr runter


----------



## Bonkic (16. Juli 2013)

Fratricid3 schrieb:


> Lol, meine Speedmeter Ergebnisse :
> Download 89913 kb/s
> Upload 15661 kb/s
> Ping 16
> ...


 
und das interessiert jetzt - wen?


----------



## Kaisan (16. Juli 2013)

So, wurde jetzt bei Sins of a Solar Empire Rebellion schwach - die grundlegend positiven Kritiken haben mich doch überzeugt. Hoffentlich hat sich die Investion gelohnt - so langsam sprenge ich nämlich meinen eigentlich angepeilten Geld-Rahmen für den Steam Summer Sale 2013 ...


----------



## Norakai (16. Juli 2013)

Kaisan schrieb:


> So, wurde jetzt bei Sins of a Solar Empire Rebellion schwach - die grundlegend positiven Kritiken haben mich doch überzeugt. Hoffentlich hat sich die Investion gelohnt - so langsam sprenge ich nämlich meinen eigentlich angepeilten Geld-Rahmen für den Steam Summer Sale 2013 ...


 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Bei mir ist die Rote Linie auch schon etwas überschritten


----------



## Kaisan (16. Juli 2013)

Das Rising Storm-AddOn für Red Orchestra 2 für nur 8,99 Euro? Gekauft! Kann an dieser Stelle Red Orchestra 2 (Hauptspiel) empfehlen: Wer über den einen oder anderen Gameplay-Schnitzer, zudem technische Unsauberheiten hinwegsehen kann, eine gewisse Frustresistenz besitzt und auf Realismus und einhergehenden Bedarf von Taktik statt arcadiger Waffenführung setzt, der wird mit dem Teil voll und ganz zufrieden - zumal es die GOTY momentan bereits für läppische 4,49 Euro gibt. Zuschlagen!


----------



## Bonkic (16. Juli 2013)

Kaisan schrieb:


> Das Rising Storm-AddOn für Red Orchestra 2 für nur 8,99 Euro? Gekauft! Kann an dieser Stelle Red Orchestra 2 (Hauptspiel) empfehlen: Wer über den einen oder anderen Gameplay-Schnitzer, zudem technische Unsauberheiten hinwegsehen kann, eine gewisse Frustresistenz besitzt und auf Realismus und einhergehenden Bedarf von Taktik statt arcadiger Waffenführung setzt, der wird mit dem Teil voll und ganz zufrieden - zumal es die GOTY momentan bereits für läppische 4,49 Euro gibt. Zuschlagen!


 
taugt das auch im singleplayer?


----------



## Kaisan (16. Juli 2013)

Bonkic schrieb:


> taugt das auch im singleplayer?



Es gibt diverse Missionen, die als Tutorial dienlich sind - sind aber kaum der Rede wert. Das Teil ist klar auf den Multiplayer fokussiert, und das zurecht.


----------



## Norakai (17. Juli 2013)

13 euro für ACM - ahja...

Das war das letzte preorder Spiel meines Lebens. Was für eine totale ... Enttäuschung ist das falsche Wort... totaler GAU passt besser - das war. Ich kann es bis heute nicht fassen und verzeihen was Gearbox sich da geleistet hat. Von totaler  Kundentäuschung ganz zu schweigen. Eigentlich hätte man sie verklagen müssen so kriminell war das.


----------



## Shadow_Man (17. Juli 2013)

Norakai schrieb:


> 13 euro für ACM - ahja...
> 
> Das war das letzte preorder Spiel meines Lebens. Was für eine totale ... Enttäuschung ist das falsche Wort... totaler GAU passt besser - das war. Ich kann es bis heute nicht fassen und verzeihen was Gearbox sich da geleistet hat. Von totaler  Kundentäuschung ganz zu schweigen. Eigentlich hätte man sie verklagen müssen so kriminell war das.


 
Für dieses "Machwerk" sind das immer noch 10 Euro zu viel 
Da kann ich deinen Ärger wirklich verstehen. Die Leute, die es gleich gekauft haben, die haben sich alle danach sicher in den Hintern gebissen. Das war aber echt schon eine arge Täuschung.


----------



## Lukecheater (17. Juli 2013)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Für dieses "Machwerk" sind das immer noch 10 Euro zu viel
> Da kann ich deinen Ärger wirklich verstehen. Die Leute, die es gleich gekauft haben, die haben sich alle danach sicher in den Hintern gebissen. Das war aber echt schon eine arge Täuschung.


 
Was ist ACM, wenn ich fragen darf


----------



## Shadow_Man (17. Juli 2013)

Lukecheater schrieb:


> Was ist ACM, wenn ich fragen darf


 
Aliens Colonial Marines.


----------



## Exar-K (17. Juli 2013)

Da im selben Atemzug Gearbox genannt wurde, kann es eigentlich nur Alien sein. Was anderes würde mir auch nicht einfallen.

Edit: Zu spät.


----------



## DerBloP (17. Juli 2013)

Naja das mit ACM konnte ich mir irgendwie schon denken. Zumal Sega als Publisher diente. Ich war nämlich einer der Trottel die sich das letzte Alien gekauft haben, klar es war eine andere Schmiede, aber als ich Sega hörte wurde ich schon skeptisch, und mein verdacht wurde bestätigt. Und genauso wie die Leutz mit ihrem ACM wußte ich damals F**** was wie ne Kacke habe ich da vorbestellt, und dazu noch für Teuer Geld bei Gamestop,weil es nur dort Legal im Laden zu kaufen gab, außer Internet, da es keine USK freigabe gab. Glaube habe damals 50Euronen bezahlt, und wurde mit ner Steam-bindung belohnt, das und BF3 haben mir diesen, Ich muß die Spiele am ersten Tag haben ausgemerzt. 

Topic! Dieser Steam Summer Sale war irgendwie Mau mMn ok viele Games hatte ich schon, aber so dolle waren die Angebote fand ich nicht, das einzige wo ich froh bin ist Dark Souls für 7,45 Euro. Da habe ich mich heute doch noch gefreut, da zumal dieses Game die Tage von der Community ausgewählt hätte werden können, aber Hitman O_o ausgewählt wurde..man hatte ich geflucht! Aber warten Zahlt sich doch immer wieder aus


----------



## Lukecheater (17. Juli 2013)

DerBloP schrieb:


> Topic! Dieser Steam Summer Sale war irgendwie Mau mMn ok viele Games hatte ich schon, aber so dolle waren die Angebote fand ich nicht, das einzige wo ich froh bin ist Dark Souls für 7,45 Euro. Da habe ich mich heute doch noch gefreut, da zumal dieses Game die Tage von der Community ausgewählt hätte werden können, aber Hitman O_o ausgewählt wurde..man hatte ich geflucht! Aber warten Zahlt sich doch immer wieder aus


 
Ei das war ja auch klar, DASS es im Daily Sale kommt, nur WANN war nicht klar.


----------



## Mothman (17. Juli 2013)

Kauft euch mal alle Mount&Blade. Ich brauche Opfer.


----------



## Norakai (18. Juli 2013)

DerBloP schrieb:


> Naja das mit ACM konnte ich mir irgendwie schon denken. Zumal Sega als Publisher diente. Ich war nämlich einer der Trottel die sich das letzte Alien gekauft haben, klar es war eine andere Schmiede, aber als ich Sega hörte wurde ich schon skeptisch, und mein verdacht wurde bestätigt. Und genauso wie die Leutz mit ihrem ACM wußte ich damals F**** was wie ne Kacke habe ich da vorbestellt, und dazu noch für Teuer Geld bei Gamestop,weil es nur dort Legal im Laden zu kaufen gab, außer Internet, da es keine USK freigabe gab. Glaube habe damals 50Euronen bezahlt, und wurde mit ner Steam-bindung belohnt, das und BF3 haben mir diesen, Ich muß die Spiele am ersten Tag haben ausgemerzt.
> 
> Topic! Dieser Steam Summer Sale war irgendwie Mau mMn ok viele Games hatte ich schon, aber so dolle waren die Angebote fand ich nicht, das einzige wo ich froh bin ist Dark Souls für 7,45 Euro. Da habe ich mich heute doch noch gefreut, da zumal dieses Game die Tage von der Community ausgewählt hätte werden können, aber Hitman O_o ausgewählt wurde..man hatte ich geflucht! Aber warten Zahlt sich doch immer wieder aus



Sega als Publisher mache ich da nichtmal große Vorwürfe, die haben nach 6 Jahren halt irgendwann die Faxen dicke gehabt und Gaybox die Pistole auf die Brust gesetzt. Gearbox trifft für mich die Hauptschuld, zum einen wegen dem auslagern der Entwicklung und dann wegen der Täuschung auf der E3. Klar wollen sie Geld verdienen, aber dann hätten sie besser mit offenen Karten spielen sollen. Hätten sie auf Probleme hingewiesen und super Support sowie Nachbesserung versprochen -  ich hätte es ihnen vielleicht verziehen. Doch mit und für sowas 50-70Euro zu verlangen... Neja egal es ist vorbei und mittlerweile wurde wie ich gelesen habe auch Klage eingereicht. Also abwarten und tee trinken, wird halt kein Gearbox Spiel mehr gekauft.

Zu AvP 2010: Ich mag zwar diesen Misch-Masch franchise überhaupt nicht und auch wenn es nicht das Spiel des Jahres war, so hat es dennoch Spass gemacht. Story ging, Soundtrack war gut, Stimmung war gut, und die (leider) wenigen levels waren auch nicht übel.
Es war kein Meisterwerk aber im Gegenzug zu ACM spiele ich es heute ab und zu noch.

Edit:

Zum Summersale: Finde es bisher eigentlich garnicht so übel, ist halt immer schwer alle Geschmäcker zu treffen. Ich konnte jedenfalls gut abgreifen.

Am meisten freue ich mich auf den Coop von Torchlight 2 , Mirrors Edge , Portal und die ganze Warhammer Reihe achja und Darksiders 1+2. =D Schätze damit wird mein Laptop auch seine letzten Spiele gesehen haben bis dann zu Weihnachten die PS4 kommt.
Hat auch Jahrelang gute dienste geleistet.


----------



## Krushak85 (18. Juli 2013)

DerBloP schrieb:


> Topic! Dieser Steam Summer Sale war irgendwie Mau mMn ok viele Games hatte ich schon, aber so dolle waren die Angebote fand ich nicht, das einzige wo ich froh bin ist Dark Souls für 7,45 Euro. Da habe ich mich heute doch noch gefreut, da zumal dieses Game die Tage von der Community ausgewählt hätte werden können, aber Hitman O_o ausgewählt wurde..man hatte ich geflucht! Aber warten Zahlt sich doch immer wieder aus



Hey, genau das gleiche habe ich auch gedacht. Dark Souls reizt mich auch, aber sonst ist kaum etwas dabei, was mich direkt vom Hocker reißt. Lediglich Mark of a Ninja ist ganz cool, bei dem ich auch zugeschlagen habe. "Geil" finde ich die Preise für DMC, das ist woanders günstiger zu finden, und das sogar ohne Rabatt, wobei die Steam-Leute den vollen Preis immer mal wieder ändern. Entweder liegt der bei 50€ oder bei 40€.


----------



## Cityboy (18. Juli 2013)

Ich warte noch brav auf den Far Cry 3 Daily .. die anderen Games holl ich mir dann zu Weihnachten.


----------



## Norakai (18. Juli 2013)

Cityboy schrieb:


> Ich warte noch brav auf den Far Cry 3 Daily .. die anderen Games holl ich mir dann zu Weihnachten.



Farcry 3 ist nicht so der burner, schöne Grafik hat es - ja. Aber nach einmal durchspielen war es das dann auch. Nebenmissionen sind öde eigentlich macht man immer das gleiche. Auf Türme klettern, dann Lager befreien, dann einen Mordauftrag und noch eine Jagdmission machen - das wars. Die Minigames sind zwar manchmal ganz nett aber auch kein Grund es nochmal zu Spielen.


----------



## Kaisan (18. Juli 2013)

Bitte alle für Expeditions: Conquistador stimmen!


----------



## Bonkic (18. Juli 2013)

Kaisan schrieb:


> Bitte alle für Expeditions: Conquistador stimmen!


 
längst erledigt.


----------



## Cityboy (18. Juli 2013)

Norakai schrieb:


> Farcry 3 ist nicht so der burner, schöne Grafik hat es - ja. Aber nach einmal durchspielen war es das dann auch. Nebenmissionen sind öde eigentlich macht man immer das gleiche. Auf Türme klettern, dann Lager befreien, dann einen Mordauftrag und noch eine Jagdmission machen - das wars. Die Minigames sind zwar manchmal ganz nett aber auch kein Grund es nochmal zu Spielen.


Also genau mein Spiel ... fand das im Zweiten Teil ja auch schon spannend.


----------



## danthe (18. Juli 2013)

So viel Interessantes gibt es ja leider nicht dieses Jahr, aber hier und da kauft man dann doch wieder ungeplant was. 
Zumindest glaube ich, dass ich Witcher 2 für 5 € wohl kaum bereuen werde.


----------



## Lukecheater (18. Juli 2013)

Kaisan schrieb:


> Bitte alle für Expeditions: Conquistador stimmen!


 
wird wohl nichts werden, Risen 2 hat 47%


----------



## Kaisan (18. Juli 2013)

Bin noch unentschlossen, ob ich mir The Incredible Adventures of Van Helsing zum reduzierten Preis zulege ... 7,49 Euro klingen allemal verführerisch.


----------



## Kaisan (18. Juli 2013)

Lukecheater schrieb:


> wird wohl nichts werden, Risen 2 hat 47%


 
Tja, da hat Risen 2 doch tatsächlich das Rennen gemacht, was ich durchaus nachvollziehen kann. Da ich das Teil aber bereits besitze, wäre mir Expeditions: Conquistador weitaus lieber gewesen. Was soll´s, hoffentlich wird das Teil im Rahmen des Steam Summer Sales nochmal reduziert ...


----------



## Cityboy (18. Juli 2013)

juhuu, Papa hat endlich sein FarCry 3 ... gleich ma downloaden und instalieren. Etwa 4 Stunden muss ich noch warten bis das Baby geladen ist. Fühl mich schon voll Zappelig :p


----------



## Cityboy (18. Juli 2013)

Cityboy schrieb:


> juhuu, Papa hat endlich sein FarCry 3 ... gleich ma downloaden und instalieren. Etwa 4 Stunden muss ich noch warten bis das Baby geladen ist. Fühl mich schon voll Zappelig :p


die Hälfte ist überstanden ... das dauert ja ewig... ich befürchte.. heut komm ich nicht in den Genuss  .. dabei wollt ich durch den Jungle huschen ... :p


----------



## Norakai (18. Juli 2013)

Lass dich nicht von der Grünen Hölle verschlucken. Was meint ihr sollte man arma 2 noch kaufen wenn bald das dayz standalone raus kommt?


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (18. Juli 2013)

Norakai schrieb:


> Lass dich nicht von der Grünen Hölle verschlucken. Was meint ihr sollte man arma 2 noch kaufen wenn bald das dayz standalone raus kommt?


 
Kommt drauf an, willst du nur DayZ spielen, dann warte auf die Standaloneversion. Jedoch wenn du Arma2 nicht ganz abgeneigt bist, kannst ruhig für die paar Groschen zuschlagen.


----------



## Norakai (19. Juli 2013)

steht denn schon ein release termin für den standalone fest?


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (19. Juli 2013)

Norakai schrieb:


> steht denn schon ein release termin für den standalone fest?


 
Also einem Artikel: DayZ: Release-Termin der Standalone auf zwei Monate eingegrenzt nach, sollte es in den nächsten zwei Monaten erscheinen, wohlgemerkt das Statement ist aus dem Juni.


----------



## Gwath (19. Juli 2013)

Ich bin jedes mal baff, weil Modern Warfare 3 schon ein Paar Jahre auf dem Buckel hat und trotzdem die Kacke für 29 € angeboten wird, während sehr viele neue, gute Spiele für unter 10 Euro angeboten werden. Gierige Leute da bei Infinity oder Sledgehammer.


----------



## Bonkic (19. Juli 2013)

Gwath schrieb:


> Ich bin jedes mal baff, weil Modern Warfare 3 schon ein Paar Jahre auf dem Buckel hat und trotzdem die Kacke für 29 € angeboten wird, während sehr viele neue, gute Spiele für unter 10 Euro angeboten werden. Gierige Leute da bei Infinity oder Sledgehammer.


 
kann man so und so sehen.
außerdem kanns dir doch egal sein, wenn du das spiel eh "kacke" findest.


----------



## Enisra (19. Juli 2013)

Bonkic schrieb:


> kann man so und so sehen.
> außerdem kanns dir doch egal sein, wenn du das spiel eh "kacke" findest.


 
interesant ist das eher wenn Alice: Madness Return immer noch für´n Fuffi drin steht, nur damit man die Leute mit den scheibar tollen 75% locken kann


----------



## Kaisan (19. Juli 2013)

Gwath schrieb:


> Ich bin jedes mal baff, weil Modern Warfare 3 schon ein Paar Jahre auf dem Buckel hat und trotzdem die Kacke für 29 € angeboten wird, während sehr viele neue, gute Spiele für unter 10 Euro angeboten werden. Gierige Leute da bei Infinity oder Sledgehammer.


 
So manch einer wird sicherlich den Preis von 30 Euro zahlen, zumal dass Spiel in den Augen vieler mitnichten "Kacke" ist. Auch ich bin beileibe kein Fan der CoD-Serie, kann jedoch durchaus die Qualitäten der Serie nachvollziehen. Sicherlich mag das Angebot von rund 30 Euro zudem nicht allzu kostengünstig daher kommen; auf Amazon.de gibt´s das Teil schon regulär für 30 Euro (wobei die Konsolenversionen sogar kostengünstiger sind). Dennoch kann ich die Einstellung des Publishers verstehen: Warum das Spiel zu stark reduzieren, wenn es denn auch im Preissegment von 30 Euro selbige Verkäufe erzielt wie zu einem Preis von 10-20 Euro? Publisher sind wirtschaftlich geprägte Unternehmen, die, wie jedes anderes Unternehmen dieser Welt, Geld verdienen müssen.


----------



## Rising-Evil (19. Juli 2013)

also ich würde hier "Hotline Miami" empfehlen, das macht richtig Laune


----------



## MichaelG (21. Juli 2013)

Kaisan schrieb:


> So manch einer wird sicherlich den Preis von 30 Euro zahlen, zumal dass Spiel in den Augen vieler mitnichten "Kacke" ist. Auch ich bin beileibe kein Fan der CoD-Serie, kann jedoch durchaus die Qualitäten der Serie nachvollziehen. Sicherlich mag das Angebot von rund 30 Euro zudem nicht allzu kostengünstig daher kommen; auf Amazon.de gibt´s das Teil schon regulär für 30 Euro (wobei die Konsolenversionen sogar kostengünstiger sind). Dennoch kann ich die Einstellung des Publishers verstehen: Warum das Spiel zu stark reduzieren, wenn es denn auch im Preissegment von 30 Euro selbige Verkäufe erzielt wie zu einem Preis von 10-20 Euro? Publisher sind wirtschaftlich geprägte Unternehmen, die, wie jedes anderes Unternehmen dieser Welt, Geld verdienen müssen.


 
Naja 30 EUR ist für das Alter schon relativ heftig. Zwischenzeitlich gabs Black Ops II und Ghosts steht quasi vor der Haustür. Erst Recht im Anbetracht zur Spieldauer im SP. Ist aber sicher subjektiv.


----------



## Kaisan (21. Juli 2013)

Gibt´s noch irgendein interessanten Titel aus dem Segment der Rollenspiele und Shooter für 2,49 Euro? Somit würde ich zumindest meine Geld-Reste auf Steam loswerden ...  Wie dem auch sei: In der Summe ein durchaus ordentlicher Steam Sale für mich, zumal ich meinen angepeilten Geld-Rahmen von rund 50 Euro nur minimal gesprengt habe (am Ende sind es dann doch rund 70 Euro geworden). Dafür habe ich aber durchaus den einen oder anderen langersehnten Titel erstanden; nicht einmal ein Drittel der Einkäufe, die ich während des Steam Summer Sales 2013 getätigt habe, könnte ich mir für die selbe Summe im Retail-Geschäft erstehen. Dementsprechend freue ich mich schon auf den Halloween-/Winter-Sale ... dass wird ein Fest.


----------



## TrinityBlade (21. Juli 2013)

Enisra schrieb:


> interesant ist das eher wenn Alice: Madness Return immer noch für´n Fuffi drin steht, nur damit man die Leute mit den scheibar tollen 75% locken kann


Ich glaube, diese Diskrepanz ist eher ein Nebeneffekt (dreister war es im Holiday Sale letzten Jahres, wo bei Skyrim extra der unrabattierte Preis angehoben wurde). Meines Erachtens EA belässt die Preise diverser Spiele bei Steam deshalb auf 50€, weil sie das Zeug lieber über Origin verkaufen wollen. Alice kostet z.B. bei Origin standardmäßig 10€ und aktuell im Sale 3€.


----------



## Enisra (21. Juli 2013)

TrinityBlade schrieb:


> Ich glaube, diese Diskrepanz ist eher ein Nebeneffekt (dreister war es im Holiday Sale letzten Jahres, wo bei Skyrim extra der unrabattierte Preis angehoben wurde). Meines Erachtens EA belässt die Preise diverser Spiele bei Steam deshalb auf 50€, weil sie das Zeug lieber über Origin verkaufen wollen. Alice kostet z.B. bei Origin standardmäßig 10€ und aktuell im Sale 3€.


 
naja, die Theorie ist zwar nett, aber krankt dann doch etwas daran das Alice ja weit nach dem Start von Origin herraus gekommen ist und man daher das eigentlich nicht auf Steam hätte veröffentlichen müssen
Eher dürfte es halt sein, das sich Alice nicht so prall verkauft hat und so ein paar zu Spontankäufen verleiten will


----------



## Shadow_Man (21. Juli 2013)

Bis Morgen Abend um 19 Uhr geht es noch, dann ist die Aktion fertig. Wer also noch irgendwas haben möchte, der hat noch knapp 23 Stunden Zeit


----------



## Shadow_Man (21. Juli 2013)

Enisra schrieb:


> naja, die Theorie ist zwar nett, aber krankt dann doch etwas daran das Alice ja weit nach dem Start von Origin herraus gekommen ist und man daher das eigentlich nicht auf Steam hätte veröffentlichen müssen
> Eher dürfte es halt sein, das sich Alice nicht so prall verkauft hat und so ein paar zu Spontankäufen verleiten will


 
Alice kam noch vor der Origin-Zeit raus. Du kannst das Spiel zwar per Key auf Origin aktivieren und herunterladen, die Ladenversion läuft aber auch komplett ohne Origin.  Und für die Steam Version wird man wohl auch kein Origin brauchen.


----------



## Worrel (21. Juli 2013)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Alice kam noch vor der Origin-Zeit raus. Du kannst das Spiel zwar per Key auf Origin aktivieren und herunterladen, die Ladenversion läuft aber auch komplett ohne Origin.  Und für die Steam Version wird man wohl auch kein Origin brauchen.


 Aber einen EA Account (nur für den ersten Start)


----------



## Lukecheater (21. Juli 2013)

Enisra schrieb:


> interesant ist das eher wenn Alice: Madness Return immer noch für´n Fuffi drin steht, nur damit man die Leute mit den scheibar tollen 75% locken kann


 
Ich finde man wäre dann aber auch selber Schuld, wenn man sich von den Rabatten blenden lässt und nicht kurz im Internet gegencheckt, was an dem Angebot wirklich dran ist. Batman Arkham City hatte ich z.B.  auch kurz im Blick für 7,5€, hab dann aber gesehn, dass es bei amazon das Selbe mit der Retailverpackung für 'nen Zehner gibt. Das wars mir dann nicht wert, sprich ich würde es mir entweder günstiger in einem der nächsten Sales oder halt als Retailversion holen.


----------



## Kaisan (22. Juli 2013)

So, jetzt beginnt die große Download-Phase ... rund 80 GB wollen auf die Festplatte geschaufelt werden - wird ne lange Woche ...


----------



## Lukecheater (22. Juli 2013)

Kaisan schrieb:


> So, jetzt beginnt die große Download-Phase ... rund 80 GB wollen auf die Festplatte geschaufelt werden - wird ne lange Woche ...


 
 Warum hast du das nicht einfach nebenher die ganze Zeit laden lassen?


----------



## Varulven (22. Juli 2013)

Kurze Frage: hab grade die Fallout-Collection gesehen. Läuft bestimmt nur unter DosBox oder? (Hab Win7)


----------



## Kaisan (22. Juli 2013)

Lukecheater schrieb:


> Warum hast du das nicht einfach nebenher die ganze Zeit laden lassen?


 
War im Urlaub, habe den ganzen Kram dementsprechend über die Steam App erstanden


----------



## Hawkins (22. Juli 2013)

Varulven schrieb:


> Kurze Frage: hab grade die Fallout-Collection gesehen. Läuft bestimmt nur unter DosBox oder? (Hab Win7)


 

Na so alt ist Fallout doch auch noch nicht das man dafür Dosbox braucht. Es läuft auf Win 7, gibt auch diverse Mods/Patches für zB Widescreen.


----------

